# 98 tj alternator problems



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello I recently installed a new alt into my ladys 98 tj with a 4cyl. The problem is it is only makeing 12 volts  Any jeep gurus have any ideas of where I should look . The battery and cables are all new and are tight. The reason I put a new one in is because the old one was squealing and would drop around 9 volts.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Squealing is from belt slipping. your belt tensioner is bad or the belt is slipping on the crank pully. my bet is a bad tensioner. Its spring loaded and I bet the spring is week.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

It was the alternator when I pulled one good spin and you could hear the bearing. Plus on this one the belt is adjusted buy a mechanical tensioner not by a spring. I just pulled the new alt out and sounds like one of the brushes or something in laying in there cause you can hear something clanking around when I spin it. Also have a new issue also broke on of the tabs off the funky connector on the bottom of the alt. Any idea on how that is supposed to be wired up. There are two 4 gauge ground wires and tow smaller wires one is solid green and the other is green with a red tracer.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry I dont have a clue.


----------

